# Mason Patent Nov. 30, 1858 CFJ Co.



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hello,
 Can anyone tell me the worth of this jar if it was in near mint condition?  I haven't seen one with the CFG Company logo embossed between the Mason and the patent date.  It was dug at an old Indian Wars military camp that was est. 1875 and abandoned 1890.   Thank you for any information.
 Kelley


----------



## woody (Dec 30, 2003)

An aqua Mason jar with the consolidated fruit jar monogram, Patent Nov. 30th 1858, #1920 in the Red book of fruit jars #9, in a half gallon or quart is worth $3-6.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 30, 2003)

Thank you Woody. Kelley


----------



## woody (Dec 30, 2003)

You're welcome.

 Keep looking, Kelley. I once dug a Crowleytown Mason jar, midget pint, and sold it on ebay for $890.00

 Just goes to show you what might be out there.


----------

